# Pickup passenger in gated community - Just LOST IT!



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Know what I have really had just enough of lately? Paxholes in gated communities who do not text you the entry code PRIOR to you arrival, and of course your not close enough for the timer to initiate! GRRRR
Yeah, I'm talkin 'bout you, Valerie!
This 'effin witch answers my call with major attitude as if I am inconveniencing her! Then she proceeds to give me the incorrect code!!!
£^$!*%|£€$
Then it happened....I snapped and just drove off. Let that POS cancel, not me! I knew nothing good at this point would materialize from allowing that gunt in my car. The good news is that Lyft still awarded me the cancel fee.
So who else has had enough of this same shyte?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> Know waht I have really had just enough of lately? Paxholes in gated communities who do not text you the entry code PRIOR to you arrival, and of course your not close enough for timer to initiate! GRRRR
> Yeah, I talkin 'bout you, Valerie!
> This 'effin witch answers my call with major attitude as if I am inconveniencing her! Then she proceeds to give me the incorrect code!!!
> £^$!*%|£€$
> ...


Not to make light of the frustration because I have been there zillions of times and about year two I was feeling the same shit, NOW- if I can't reach the pin by the gate I call twice then cancel. Not the best of advice but not about to try and figure it out. Basically my cancels go towards 'gates' and pax that do not txt or call before hand. I just move on, wasn't always the case though. I have had my share of pissed off moments at apt gates and frustrations that effected my whole day


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

When I pull up to a locked gated community, I call the paxhole and yell into the phone *"¡Hola! ¿Dónde estás? ¡Ya voy!"*
Next thing I know I'm hearing a click, and quickly thereafter I receive a cancellation notice and fee. 
Ahhhh, life is easy.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> When I pull up to a locked gated community, I call the paxhole and yell into the phone *"¡Hola! ¿Dónde estás? ¡Ya voy!"*
> Next thing I know I'm hearing a click, and quickly thereafter I receive a cancellation notice and fee.
> Ahhhh, life is easy.


OMG, I'm gonna have to try this one.

If they even glance at my profile pic they'll be so damned confused, it'd be worth it just see the looks on their faces if they don't cancel.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> When I pull up to a locked gated community, I call the paxhole and yell into the phone *"¡Hola! ¿Dónde estás? ¡Ya voy!"*
> Next thing I know I'm hearing a click, and quickly thereafter I receive a cancellation notice and fee.
> Ahhhh, life is easy.


LOL, but what if they are fluent in Spanish?


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> LOL, but what if they are fluent in Spanish?


Then let the 5 min timer roll out and cancel on the pax, collect fee


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> Then let the 5 min timer roll out and cancel on the pax, collect fee


Yeah, if your close enough for it to activate!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

upyouruber said:


> Yeah, if your close enough for it to activate!


You can't manually hit arrived? I can in Houston.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

upyouruber said:


> Know what I have really had just enough of lately? Paxholes in gated communities who do not text you the entry code PRIOR to you arrival, and of course your not close enough for the timer to initiate! GRRRR
> Yeah, I'm talkin 'bout you, Valerie!
> This 'effin witch answers my call with major attitude as if I am inconveniencing her! Then she proceeds to give me the incorrect code!!!
> £^$!*%|£€$
> ...


Patience is a virtue, my good man.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You can't manually hit arrived? I can in Houston.


In all my frustration, I simply forgot...DOH!!!



ftupelo said:


> Patience is a virtue, my good man.


Not at .12c per minute!


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> In all my frustration, I simply forgot...DOH!!!
> 
> Not at .12c per minute!


Yeah, I was going to suggest that. Roll up to gate, pull to the side, swipe "arrived", wait out the timer.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

RynoHawk said:


> Yeah, I was going to suggest that. Roll up to gate, pull to the side, swipe "arrived", wait out the timer.


Will certainly do next time. Thank you


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> Yeah, if your close enough for it to activate!


Gated communities are a per peeve of mine, here is what i do.

As I get close to the gate I screen shot the app. Then screenshot the waybill (you will need this for trip ID)

As soon as my phone reads 5 minutes later. I screenshot again. 4:06/ 4:11.. text for code and cancel. Screen shot the text. Park around the corner. Make a quick collage of all four screen shots.. request cancel fee..

It has worked every time for me so far...


----------



## Steelersnut (Jan 29, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> When I pull up to a locked gated community, I call the paxhole and yell into the phone *"¡Hola! ¿Dónde estás? ¡Ya voy!"*
> Next thing I know I'm hearing a click, and quickly thereafter I receive a cancellation notice and fee.
> Ahhhh, life is easy.


Lol


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You can't manually hit arrived? I can in Houston.


We can in Florida but it the clock doesn't start.


----------



## Steelersnut (Jan 29, 2018)

wk1102 said:


> We can in Florida but it the clock doesn't start.


Same in Pittsburgh. Clock doesn't start. Would like it to not for just gated communities but when pin is close to another road (you follow Uber gps to pin) and pax would have to jump off cliff to get to car.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> LOL, but what if they are fluent in Spanish?


Then they'd be ordering a pool and therefore on a different timeline where I picked up pool pax.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

I love the guarded gates in huge subdivisions. Some are nice but some clearly hate their jobs.

I pull up and I have a name and an address. That's it, bud. Once the guy just wouldnt let me in so I just texted the pax "Your security guard doesn't allow Uber to pick up in your community. Good luck!" And cancelled and left with my cancel fee.

I'm sure she was thrilled.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

ftupelo said:


> Patience is a virtue, my good man.


For some reason...

I am thinking...

Your definition of virtue...

Is not the same as mine...8>O

Rakos


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Gated communities are a per peeve of mine, here is what i do.
> 
> As I get close to the gate I screen shot the app. Then screenshot the waybill (you will need this for trip ID)
> 
> ...


Inspirational  You should do classes.


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

I don't call the pax if I'm at the gate and cannot get in. I'd park, then walk in close enough to start the timer, then cancel @ 5. Make sure the phone is out of sight and the volume is off, in case you come across the pax.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> LOL, but what if they are fluent in Spanish?


Then you have a great convo about how your "bolia" (well, that's what my neighbor calls me) Uber driver speaks great Spanish and I pocket a tip at the end.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Uber Crack said:


> Inspirational  You should do classes.


I can tudor you privately if you wish.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> I can tudor you privately if you wish.


I do wish


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uber Crack said:


> wk1102 said:
> 
> 
> > I can tudor you privately if you wish.
> ...


I wonder which Tudor you'll get to play.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> I wonder which Tudor you'll get to play.


Wow a quote within a quote! That's some next level posting! Nice.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uber Crack said:


> Wow a quote within a quote! That's some next level posting! Nice.


Lol it's not hard. It's funny you mentioned it really because I just found out the board supports a pretty cool feature. Give it a try. Click that reply button on the one you want to reply to, and then click inside that quote before the [\Quote] find the initial post you want to quote, hit the reply link, and it magically appears inside the original post to which you replied.

I was surprised that worked. When I occasionally did it before I did it manually but only when hitting the reply without the original post lost too much and wouldn't make much sense like the one above with you two.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> I wonder which Tudor you'll get to play.


 Haha I tried and can't do it


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Uber Crack said:


> Wow a quote within a quote! That's some next level posting! Nice.





Wonkytonk said:


> I wonder which Tudor you'll get to play.


Yeah I'm not two brite :/


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

wk1102 said:


> Yeah I'm not two brite :/


Eh I wouldn't worry about it. It was funny.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Over/Uber said:


> Then let the 5 min timer roll out and cancel on the pax, collect fee


At least that pays for the gas to get there. Gated communities are generally off the beaten path. 
I had one PAX on the phone CXL me because I was at the wrong gate. The other gate was about a minute away. She had to wait 10 minutes for an Uber more to her liking.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> When I pull up to a locked gated community, I call the paxhole and yell into the phone *"¡Hola! ¿Dónde estás? ¡Ya voy!"*
> Next thing I know I'm hearing a click, and quickly thereafter I receive a cancellation notice and fee.
> Ahhhh, life is easy.


Does this work at women's prisons? I'm exhausted!

.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> When I pull up to a locked gated community, I call the paxhole and yell into the phone *"¡Hola! ¿Dónde estás? ¡Ya voy!"*
> Next thing I know I'm hearing a click, and quickly thereafter I receive a cancellation notice and fee.
> Ahhhh, life is easy.


Be right back. I have to go update the "*What's the best advice you have learnt on this forum?*" thread.

If this doesn't get them to cancel, maybe mix in a few 'Allahu Akbar's to seal the deal.

I'm thankful every day that we don't have Pool or gated communities in my market.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> When I pull up to a locked gated community, I call the paxhole and yell into the phone *"¡Hola! ¿Dónde estás? ¡Ya voy!"*
> Next thing I know I'm hearing a click, and quickly thereafter I receive a cancellation notice and fee.
> Ahhhh, life is easy.


Now that is funny. So what happens if you get a happy Spanish response, asking you to register at the gate then take a left, then at the third intersection take a right, then a left at the second, then follow the loop then take a left at the third intersection then please knock on my door to let me know you're there?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Gated communities are a per peeve of mine, here is what i do.
> 
> As I get close to the gate I screen shot the app. Then screenshot the waybill (you will need this for trip ID)
> 
> ...


Seems like a lot of work for $4


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> Seems like a lot of work for $4


I thought I was lazy....

Takes a minute tops


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> I thought I was lazy....
> 
> Takes a minute tops


Lol it doesn't sound like it. "Make a collage of all 4 screenshots" lol I'm not going to make 4 separate screenshots to get a $4 cancellation fee. Sounds like calling them for gate code and picking them up would take less time and effort.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> Lol it doesn't sound like it. "Make a collage of all 4 screenshots" lol I'm not going to make 4 separate screenshots to get a $4 cancellation fee. Sounds like calling them for gate code and picking them up would take less time and effort.


All too often for less pay though. 6 of 1 half a dozen of the other really, only not really cause all too frequently the cancel pays more.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> All too often for less pay though. 6 of 1 half a dozen of the other really, only not really cause all too frequently the cancel pays more.


Well a good driver doesn't take a request if they thinks it's gonna be a minimum fare..if I'm picking someone up it's because I think the ride will be good. You can't make money with $4 cancellation fees. In the end you want the ride over the cancellation fee.



wk1102 said:


> View attachment 231677


If you say it's easy I guess it is..my bad. Forgive me I'm not very tech savvy.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I hate gated communities, you have no idea. I bet I've had 500 plus puck ups in them and maybe 10-15 times have gotten the code in advance. 

If I have to cancel, I'm getting paid.

I hate them.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uber Crack said:


> Wonkytonk said:
> 
> 
> > Lol it's not hard. It's funny you mentioned it really because I just found out the board supports a pretty cool feature. Give it a try. Click that reply button on the one you want to reply to, and then click inside that quote before the [\Quote] find the initial post you want to quote, hit the reply link...
> ...


Maybe you need a Tudor


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> Well a good driver doesn't take a request if they thinks it's gonna be a minimum fare..if I'm picking someone up it's because I think the ride will be good. You can't make money with $4 cancellation fees. In the end you want the ride over the cancellation fee.


I get that but regardless as a driver you're gonna get stinkers if you're gonna cancel anyway I guess I can see why some drivers do this. I make no assessment of rightness or wrongness here I'm simply acknowledging I understand why drivers might do this. Although I will say this driver's method seems like a lot of effort.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Maybe you need a Tudor


It's tutor dummy!


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> I get that but regardless as a driver you're gonna get stinkers if you're gonna cancel anyway I guess I can see why some drivers do this. I make no assessment of rightness or wrongness here I'm simply acknowledging I understand why drivers might do this. Although I will say this driver's method seems like a lot of effort.


That would require effort on the riders part lol. In a perfect world right.

I'm always going to try and get the cancellation fee if I'm going to cancel but if that process takes to much effort and thinking then I just cancel and move on because $4 or even $20 isn't going to make a break my day. A collage of screenshots seemed like a lot of effort to get $4 but as wk1102 showed me can be done fairly easy.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

upyouruber said:


> Know what I have really had just enough of lately? Paxholes in gated communities who do not text you the entry code PRIOR to you arrival, and of course your not close enough for the timer to initiate! GRRRR
> Yeah, I'm talkin 'bout you, Valerie!


Quite a few in my market require drivers to identify in a log book including license number. It's a royal pain in the backside for these rides.

I really don't see why uber and lyft don't just require the pax to be at the main entrance of the establishment that would cut out a lot of this bs.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> At least that pays for the gas to get there. Gated communities are generally off the beaten path.
> I had one PAX on the phone CXL me because I was at the wrong gate. The other gate was about a minute away. She had to wait 10 minutes for an Uber more to her liking.


Who then came to exact same _wrong gate_ you were at. Silly passengers...they'll never learn 



wk1102 said:


> It's tutor dummy!


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

wk1102 said:


> UberLaLa said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you need a Tudor
> ...


I'm guessing you've selected the role of Henry VIII for him.


----------



## jlevan (Apr 7, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> When I pull up to a locked gated community, I call the paxhole and yell into the phone *"¡Hola! ¿Dónde estás? ¡Ya voy!"*
> Next thing I know I'm hearing a click, and quickly thereafter I receive a cancellation notice and fee.
> Ahhhh, life is easy.


I'm gonna file this one away into my Rolodex of how to best screw with paxholes.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Who then came to exact same _wrong gate_ you were at. Silly passengers...they'll never learn
> 
> View attachment 231689


It's okay, I'm a also dumbass.



wk1102 said:


> I can tudor you privately if you wish.
> 
> 
> Uber Crack said:
> ...


Plus she already has a Tudor tutor!


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

henrygates said:


> *I love the guarded gates in huge subdivisions. Some are nice but some clearly hate their jobs.*
> 
> I pull up and I have a name and an address. That's it, bud. Once the guy just wouldnt let me in so I just texted the pax "Your security guard doesn't allow Uber to pick up in your community. Good luck!" And cancelled and left with my cancel fee.
> 
> I'm sure she was thrilled.


This reminds me. I once pulled into a gated community that I had never been to before. There were 2 entrance gates with a guard booth to the left. I pull into the left gate because most in most gated communities, it is standard to pull into the gate where the guard is (to let them know you are picking up or dropping off).

As soon as I pull up, the guard rolls her eyes and starts yelling at me. "How many times do we need to tell you guys!! Uber/Lyft use the gate on the right!". I looked around, no sign indicating this.

I was about to lecture her about how about 50% of drivers have probably never been here before. And without signs, she was wasting her breath. But I wasn't in the mood.


----------



## Steelersnut (Jan 29, 2018)

jazzapt said:


> This reminds me. I once pulled into a gated community that I had never been to before. There were 2 entrance gates with a guard booth to the left. I pull into the left gate because most in most gated communities, it is standard to pull into the gate where the guard is (to let them know you are picking up or dropping off).
> 
> As soon as I pull up, the guard rolls her eyes and starts yelling at me. "How many times do we need to tell you guys!! Uber/Lyft use the gate on the right!". I looked around, no sign indicating this.
> 
> I was about to lecture her about how about 50% of drivers have probably never been here before. And without signs, she was wasting her breath. But I wasn't in the mood.


This reminds me of a ride. I pull up to gated community to pick up Samarje. I tell woman at gate who I'm there for and she responds "you mean Sammy?". So I pick up Samarje. (who I've driven before). 23-26 yrs old Indian guy who is awesome. Just got married in India and wife moved to Pittsburgh (US for first time). I tell the guy "dude...your rating is low (4.78ish). Change your name in app to Sammy and (honestly I said this) Americanize!". He was so appreciative and can't wait to see him again!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

jazzapt said:


> This reminds me. I once pulled into a gated community that I had never been to before. There were 2 entrance gates with a guard booth to the left. I pull into the left gate because most in most gated communities, it is standard to pull into the gate where the guard is (to let them know you are picking up or dropping off).
> 
> As soon as I pull up, the guard rolls her eyes and starts yelling at me. "How many times do we need to tell you guys!! Uber/Lyft use the gate on the right!". I looked around, no sign indicating this.
> 
> I was about to lecture her about how about 50% of drivers have probably never been here before. And without signs, she was wasting her breath. But I wasn't in the mood.


My response to the gate nazi:
"How many times do I have to tell you, regardless of which gate, how sick I am of seeing your face!"


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I hate the gates that open toward you! Some places have signs or obvious stay behind lines. But some don’t. It’s maddening!


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Know what I have really had just enough of lately? Paxholes in gated communities who do not text you the entry code PRIOR to you arrival, and of course your not close enough for the timer to initiate! GRRRR
> Yeah, I'm talkin 'bout you, Valerie!
> This 'effin witch answers my call with major attitude as if I am inconveniencing her! Then she proceeds to give me the incorrect code!!!
> £^$!*%|£€$
> ...


As an Uber driver you should demonstrate you professionalism and problem solving skills by negotiating the gate "somehow", especially that you get paid whole $o.70 per mile and $0.09 per minute or whatever the rate is in your city. NO BADGE for you!!! Of course I am being sarcastic.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Maybe you need a Tudor


I thought it was a Two Door!!??


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

goneubering said:


> I thought it was a Two Door!!??


Not to be confused with a fedora...


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

upyouruber said:


> Know what I have really had just enough of lately? Paxholes in gated communities who do not text you the entry code PRIOR to you arrival, and of course your not close enough for the timer to initiate! GRRRR
> Yeah, I'm talkin 'bout you, Valerie!
> This 'effin witch answers my call with major attitude as if I am inconveniencing her! Then she proceeds to give me the incorrect code!!!
> £^$!*%|£€$
> ...



*¸¸.•*¨*•♫ HOW DO I LIKE THIS POST MORE THAN ONCE?! ♫•*¨*•.¸¸*

*you did the right thing! *

*if we as a community had some balls we would agree to never EVER enter a gated community unless a gate code has been TEXTED NOT CALLED IN PRIOR (or along the way) and/or the PAX are waiting outside the gate upon arrival.*

*People in real cities might be confuse about this, but in these suburb death sprawls lke Atlanta, Dallas, Houston, and I'm sure many others, every other pickup is at some gated community, and half narcissistic millennial low lifes don't give you the gate codes!*


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

jazzapt said:


> This reminds me. I once pulled into a gated community that I had never been to before. There were 2 entrance gates with a guard booth to the left. I pull into the left gate because most in most gated communities, it is standard to pull into the gate where the guard is (to let them know you are picking up or dropping off).
> 
> As soon as I pull up, the guard rolls her eyes and starts yelling at me. "How many times do we need to tell you guys!! Uber/Lyft use the gate on the right!". I looked around, no sign indicating this.
> 
> I was about to lecture her about how about 50% of drivers have probably never been here before. And without signs, she was wasting her breath. But I wasn't in the mood.


Yeah that happens a lot in general. A lot of people forget there's a great big world outside the tiny little circle they live in. Hell it happens everywhere even on this board.

They're probably lucky if a small fraction of the drivers in your market have ever been there depending on the size of your market.

If you're there a lot you could always try calling the management office and ask them where rideshare drivers are supposed to go because there's no signage and a lot of drivers aren't sure. It's not like they have to know how many you've spoken to about it.

Honestly though your experience there just reinforces my opinion that uber and lyft should just require the requesting pax to be at the main gate of the complex. That just makes coordinating the pickup so much easier, and way less time consumming. I live in a large gated community and when I take uber or lyft I'm at the main entrance, I'm in and we're off in seconds.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> When I pull up to a locked gated community, I call the paxhole and yell into the phone *"¡Hola! ¿Dónde estás? ¡Ya voy!"*
> Next thing I know I'm hearing a click, and quickly thereafter I receive a cancellation notice and fee.
> Ahhhh, life is easy.


I love it! I'm gonna have to practice my Spanish Conquistadora voice!



jazzapt said:


> As soon as I pull up, the guard rolls her eyes and starts yelling at me. "How many times do we need to tell you guys!! Uber/Lyft use the gate on the right!". I looked around, no sign indicating this.


There is this class of morons, not restricted to just gate security guards, which think we're all sitting around the BBQ together in between rides.

speaking of BBQ:

Internet meme, SNL parody. Everything to know about the Oakland BBQ saga - The San Diego Union-Tribune
http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com...n-saturday-night-live-20180521-htmlstory.html


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

jazzapt said:


> As soon as I pull up, the guard rolls her eyes and starts yelling at me. "How many times do we need to tell you guys!! Uber/Lyft use the gate on the right!". I looked around, no sign indicating this. I was about to lecture her about how about 50% of drivers have probably never been here before.


Don't be so hard on the gate security guard...... she's probably a freshly-deactivated ex-Uber driver.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Don't be so hard on the gate security guard...... she's probably a freshly-deactivated ex-Uber driver.


Don't you mean an Uber driver that made it?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Did a Cancel -> Rider Not Here this morning with no regrets. I needed the $3 to pay for the premium gas I was burning looking for the pax. Getting angrier and angrier with each passing moment. Please don't lecture me about my car...it's the one with working A/C.

Every day I become a little more like Samoir.


























Past 5 min. No rider. >>CANCEL<<. About 1-2 minutes away I get a ping to a different address, next door. Same rating. Sorry buddy, maybe you need to talk to your employees about punctuality and responsibility. And communication. And GAF.

Julescase


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Did a Cancel -> Rider Not Here this morning with no regrets. I needed the $3 to pay for the premium gas I was burning looking for the pax. Getting angrier and angrier with each passing moment. Please don't lecture me about my car...it's the one with working A/C.
> 
> Every day I become a little more like Samoir.
> 
> ...


Well done MadTown, well done!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Stay away from Intuit HQ in San Diego. 
The admin assistant will ping you, come down and get into your car and encourage you to start the trip while we wait for her boss. Promises a big tip. 
The boss takes 20 minutes, rides to a high end resort in La Jolla, gets out and walks away.... no tip. 

Joke those folks.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> Know what I have really had just enough of lately? Paxholes in gated communities who do not text you the entry code PRIOR to you arrival, and of course your not close enough for the timer to initiate! GRRRR
> Yeah, I'm talkin 'bout you, Valerie!
> This 'effin witch answers my call with major attitude as if I am inconveniencing her! Then she proceeds to give me the incorrect code!!!
> £^$!*%|£€$
> ...


What's a "gunt"? Lol


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> What's a "gunt"? Lol


The g is a c
The nasty word filter would get his real intent.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> What's a "gunt"? Lol


A "gunt" is the epitome of paxhole. In this instance, it was Valerie. 
Love you....Valerie...XOXOXO


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> A "gunt" is the epitome of paxhole. In this instance, it was Valerie.
> Love you....Valerie...XOXOXO


A hole that's more poke-able?


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> Not to make light of the frustration because I have been there zillions of times and about year two I was feeling the same shit, NOW- if I can't reach the pin by the gate I call twice then cancel. Not the best of advice but not about to try and figure it out. Basically my cancels go towards 'gates' and pax that do not txt or call before hand. I just move on, wasn't always the case though. I have had my share of pissed off moments at apt gates and frustrations that effected my whole day


There's a particular gated apartment complex where the pax are usually grunts. Once a guy said wait till someone else comes in the gate. CANCEL. Another time, I drove around the maze of teeny streets to pick this snowflake up. It turns out he lives right by the gate and could have walked 30 feet to be picked up. But... AT THE DOOR!!! I refuse to do that complex now. Veteran riders know to send you the gate code in advance and I am quick to praise them when they do (they love it).


----------



## UberLady10001 (Nov 4, 2017)

Gated communities. You are the servant. They are the master. 
You ARE the riff raff they are tryin' to keep out.
Uber on.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

RockinEZ said:


> At least that pays for the gas to get there. Gated communities are generally off the beaten path.
> I had one PAX on the phone CXL me because I was at the wrong gate. The other gate was about a minute away. She had to wait 10 minutes for an Uber more to her liking.


You know Uber: Any Open Hole!



dctcmn said:


> Be right back. I have to go update the "*What's the best advice you have learnt on this forum?*" thread.
> 
> If this doesn't get them to cancel, maybe mix in a few 'Allahu Akbar's to seal the deal.
> 
> I'm thankful every day that we don't have Pool or gated communities in my market.


Speaking of Allahu Akbar, I drove a Lyft customer to pick up his car today and he told me Uber requires ONE YEAR of driving experience (in CA) before they can drive. Lyft has no such requirement. Interesting?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

melusine3 said:


> You know Uber: Any Open Hole!





melusine3 said:


> You know Uber: Any Open Hole!
> 
> Speaking of Allahu Akbar, I drove a Lyft customer to pick up his car today and he told me Uber requires ONE YEAR of driving experience (in CA) before they can drive. Lyft has no such requirement. Interesting?


Oh Sh*t!


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> Seems like a lot of work for $4


Funny thing, I've never been tipped by someone from a gated community.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

melusine3 said:


> Funny thing, I've never been tipped by someone from a gated community.


You don't end up living in a gated community by giving your money away to the service class.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> Quite a few in my market require drivers to identify in a log book including license number. It's a royal pain in the backside for these rides.
> 
> I really don't see why uber and lyft don't just require the pax to be at the main entrance of the establishment that would cut out a lot of this bs.


They will when they go driverless/UberSuperPool or whatever they call it. They will be standing in former bus stops lol



jazzapt said:


> This reminds me. I once pulled into a gated community that I had never been to before. There were 2 entrance gates with a guard booth to the left. I pull into the left gate because most in most gated communities, it is standard to pull into the gate where the guard is (to let them know you are picking up or dropping off).
> 
> As soon as I pull up, the guard rolls her eyes and starts yelling at me. "How many times do we need to tell you guys!! Uber/Lyft use the gate on the right!". I looked around, no sign indicating this.
> 
> I was about to lecture her about how about 50% of drivers have probably never been here before. And without signs, she was wasting her breath. But I wasn't in the mood.


Inform your rider that this is a problem and that word quickly gets around in the UberCommunity about "certain places" and good luck getting cheap rides!



RockinEZ said:


> Stay away from Intuit HQ in San Diego.
> The admin assistant will ping you, come down and get into your car and encourage you to start the trip while we wait for her boss. Promises a big tip.
> The boss takes 20 minutes, rides to a high end resort in La Jolla, gets out and walks away.... no tip.
> 
> Joke those folks.


This is why you keep your doors locked before you let them in. The AA comes down, obviously isn't Joe Blow as stated on app, she says she's there for her boss, etc. don't let her in the car. Wait out the ping and collect your cancel fee. In the future if she fools you into letter her sit in the car, tell her to exit the car at 5 minutes.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

melusine3 said:


> They will when they go driverless/UberSuperPool or whatever they call it. They will be standing in former bus stops lol
> 
> Inform your rider that this is a problem and that word quickly gets around in the UberCommunity about "certain places" and good luck getting cheap rides!
> 
> This is why you keep your doors locked before you let them in. The AA comes down, obviously isn't Joe Blow as stated on app, she says she's there for her boss, etc. don't let her in the car. Wait out the ping and collect your cancel fee. In the future if she fools you into letter her sit in the car, tell her to exit the car at 5 minutes.


She was slicker than owl sh*t. She had done this before. 
Thus the post.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

Frankly, why would anyone who earns enough and successful enough to live behind gates give an Uber driver any code to any chance of entering a community expressly built to keep uber driver “types” out.

Most posts by drivers reflect their disdain and hatred for passengers. Would u give this person the keys to ur community ?

Nope.

Wait outside.
Time out ur 5mins 
Collect your $3 and change
Then brag online about ur BIG payoff after several screen shots then photo collage app followed by email to uber= 20mins = $3.50 earnings. Hourly income before expenses: $10


Seriously is the aforementioned personality disorder type someone u want near ur home, ur family, ur neighbors? 

Nope 

Gates are made for a reason


----------



## UberLady10001 (Nov 4, 2017)

transporter007 said:


> Frankly, why would anyone who earns enough and successful enough to live behind gates give an Uber driver any code to any chance of entering a community expressly built to keep uber driver "types" out.


They change the code from their iphone in the backseat while you are driving them out the gate.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> LOL, but what if they are fluent in Spanish?


I tell them they have a small dog and ask where the library is.

Then I stare blankly at them.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> I tell them they have a small dog and ask where the library is.
> 
> Then I stare blankly at them.


OK, I peed myself on that one. Just a little, but I did.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

RockinEZ said:


> Gated communities are generally off the beaten path.


Not here in Vegas.
Every other community, and every apt complex, is gated.
It's annoying as all get up.



RockinEZ said:


> OK, I peed myself on that one. Just a little, but I did.


Why is transporter getting credit for MY joke???


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

KenLV said:


> Not here in Vegas.
> Every other community, and every apt complex, is gated.
> It's annoying as all get up.


Suggested text: Please be available to buzz me in, or text me the code you gravy sucking pig.
You will be sure to get a tip and 5*


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> OK, I peed myself on that one. Just a little, but I did.


 Did you charge a cleaning fee?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

No, my Depends caught it. 
No problem.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> What's a "gunt"? Lol


Flippin' keyboard manufacturer keeps putting the damn G to close to the C......


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> Not to make light of the frustration because I have been there zillions of times and about year two I was feeling the same shit, NOW- if I can't reach the pin by the gate I call twice then cancel. Not the best of advice but not about to try and figure it out. Basically my cancels go towards 'gates' and pax that do not txt or call before hand. I just move on, wasn't always the case though. I have had my share of pissed off moments at apt gates and frustrations that effected my whole day


Had one recently that called me to say he'd be out in a minute, meanwhile, I'm stuck at the entry gate ... and when I call him to get the code it goes to voicemail (his house is at least 1/2 mile from the gate) ... when he realizes that I'm still at the main gate, the paxhole angrily tells me the gate code (and then buzzes me in before I have a chance to enter the code) ... **I should have canceled then & there, but it's been slow lately and this was gonna be a 45+ min ride: so against my better judgment, I proceeded to his house (behind another gate) ... only to see a rich paxhole coming out with a solo cup in his hand (barely able to walk) ... and when I tell him that he'll have to toss or finish the drink before getting in the car ... he told me, cancel & I'll find a driver who will let me drink in their car ... so I collected my $8+ bucks and left (but not before making a mental note not to accept pings from that pretentious rich paxhole again).


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> Gates are made for a reason


Pizza guys have the code & so does the paperboy/man ... so, if you want a ride text me the code or be at the gate. I keep track of paxholes that waste my time more than once (and since there rarely are other cars in the boonies where I live pax might be there quite a while before getting another ride, if ever). Fortunately, for my regulars, I keep track of their gate code and sometimes have a clicker to get into guarded gates ... but, then again, my regulars all ride at least Select or Lux (my regulars aren't paxholes, because if they were, they wouldn't be regulars).


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

At least you had a gate. Around here the address given is sometimes at an old entrance to a complex which no longer has a road going through. There will be a fence or a rusty old padlocked gate covered in vines and then you have to guess which street has the entrance.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

1111# works sometimes lol


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Know what I have really had just enough of lately? Paxholes in gated communities who do not text you the entry code PRIOR to you arrival, and of course your not close enough for the timer to initiate! GRRRR
> Yeah, I'm talkin 'bout you, Valerie!
> This 'effin witch answers my call with major attitude as if I am inconveniencing her! Then she proceeds to give me the incorrect code!!!
> £^$!*%|£€$
> ...


Gunt?...... Oh I get what you did there
I would have done the same thing.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Saltyoldman said:


> Gunt?...... Oh I get what you did there
> I would have done the same thing.


A friend (female) told me that "gunt" means- Can't Understand Normal Things. And she uses it all the time with pax (both ladies & men); because there seem to be a lot of idiots out there


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Flippin' keyboard manufacturer keeps putting the damn G to close to the C......


Cood point.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Ziggy said:


> A friend (female) told me that "gunt" means- Can't Understand Normal Things. And she uses it all the time with pax (both ladies & men); because there seem to be a lot of idiots out there


Thinking. And yes an abundance of R Tards these days


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> When I pull up to a locked gated community, I call the paxhole and yell into the phone *"¡Hola! ¿Dónde estás? ¡Ya voy!"*
> Next thing I know I'm hearing a click, and quickly thereafter I receive a cancellation notice and fee.
> Ahhhh, life is easy.


I live in Houston. Odds are strongly in favor of my getting a torrent of Spanish in return.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

Ziggy said:


> Pizza guys have the code & so does the paperboy/man ... so, if you want a ride text me the code or be at the gate. I keep track of paxholes that waste my time more than once (and since there rarely are other cars in the boonies where I live pax might be there quite a while before getting another ride, if ever). Fortunately, for my regulars, I keep track of their gate code and sometimes have a clicker to get into guarded gates ... but, then again, my regulars all ride at least Select or Lux (my regulars aren't paxholes, because if they were, they wouldn't be regulars).


"_Pizza guys have the code & so does the paperboy/man .._"
Pizza guys and paperboys don't go online and extoll how much they Hate and Despise their customers
Uber drivers take pride in hating passengers and blaming them and uber for all the driver's life problems

Now seriously, who would u give access to ur community?
The uber driver, mental defect, unemployable hater ?


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> At least that pays for the gas to get there. Gated communities are generally off the beaten path.
> I had one PAX on the phone CXL me because I was at the wrong gate. The other gate was about a minute away. She had to wait 10 minutes for an Uber more to her liking.


That's the most part for me (about gated communities). Uber/Lyft nav quite often sends me to the wrong gate and then I have to fugure out how to get to the right one, all the while hoping I don't get cancelled on (a potentially good call).

One guy said, "you're at the wrong gate, I have to get to the airport, I'm going to cancel". I said, Uber nav took me here, so Uber nav will take the next driver here too. It would be faster if you just tell me how to get to the right gate. And he did, and then everyone lived happily ever after.

Some people are just sooooo f'ing stupid, regardless of how many 6 or 7 figures per year they might be making in some of these exclusive communities.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> The uber driver, mental defect, unemployable hater ?


Some drivers maybe, possibly most drivers; but some of us drivers, myself included, make over $100K at our real jobs.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

hanging in there said:


> One guy said, "you're at the wrong gate, I have to get to the airport, I'm going to cancel". I said, Uber nav took me here, so Uber nav will take the next driver here too. It would be faster if you just tell me how to get to the right gate. And he did, and then everyone lived happily ever after.


Did he have even a modicum of guilt for his paxholishness and tip? 'Cause if he did that would just make for a fairy tale ending.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Wonkytonk said:


> Did he have even a modicum of guilt for his paxholishness and tip? 'Cause if he did that would just make for a fairy tale ending.


Yep, $85 ride, plus $20 tip. He did seem kind of sheepish about it when we finally met up and admitted the whole gate thing in his community was confusing. Funny how attitudes change when you are face-to-face.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

Ziggy said:


> Some drivers maybe, possibly most drivers; but some of us drivers, myself included, make over $100K at our real jobs.


......and are so insecure to post personal financial information online for their odd warped idea of societal acceptance.
Sad

FYI: the dog walker in my hood makes $85k cash annual

100k was good back in the '80s
Today making a $100k means the need for additional revenue streams aka: uber at $4 net per hr

You're right: most uber drivers are of dimished capacity, other than hatred of their lives and blaming everyone else


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

melusine3 said:


> You know Uber: Any Open Hole!
> 
> Speaking of Allahu Akbar, I drove a Lyft customer to pick up his car today and he told me Uber requires ONE YEAR of driving experience (in CA) before they can drive. Lyft has no such requirement. Interesting?


That's why lyft has a $2500 deductible.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> ......and are so insecure to post personal financial information online for their odd warped idea of societal acceptance.
> Sad
> 
> FYI: the dog walker in my hood makes $85k cash annual
> ...


I don't blame everyone for anything and I don't drive X - my average trip is $45. And while the dog walker might make $85k - I love driving. I have another friend who makes mid-6 figures and drives because he also loves driving. Frankly, I don't have to justify anything; I was just responding to the OP's frustration of gated communities; and while I have gate codes for all of my regular pax.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

transporter007 said:


> Frankly, why would anyone who earns enough and successful enough to live behind gates give an Uber driver any code to any chance of entering a community expressly built to keep uber driver "types" out.
> 
> Most posts by drivers reflect their disdain and hatred for passengers. Would u give this person the keys to ur community ?
> 
> ...


Codes are changed frequently.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

Ziggy said:


> I don't blame everyone for anything and I don't drive X - my average trip is $45. And while the dog walker might make $85k - I love driving. I have another friend who makes mid-6 figures and drives because he also loves driving. Frankly, I don't have to justify anything; I was just responding to the OP's frustration of gated communities; and while I have gate codes for all of my regular pax.


Right, u hate dogs and love movement . what are u running from?
People that "love to drive" are alway checking the rear view mirror, like somethings following or catching up.
Their fear is themselves, being stationary, a target, each prey for their own dark side & thoughts

Try Joel Olsteen SiriusXM channel 128


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

transporter007 said:


> Right, u hate dogs and love movement . what are u running from?
> People that "love to drive" are alway checking the rear view mirror, like somethings following or catching up.
> Their fear is themselves, being stationary, a target, each prey for their own dark side & thoughts
> 
> Try Joel Olsteen SiriusXM channel 128


Sounds like someone has been sucking in too many chem-trail plumes.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> When I pull up to a locked gated community, I call the paxhole and yell into the phone *"¡Hola! ¿Dónde estás? ¡Ya voy!"*
> Next thing I know I'm hearing a click, and quickly thereafter I receive a cancellation notice and fee.
> Ahhhh, life is easy.


Hahahahaha I like your style!


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> When I pull up to a locked gated community, I call the paxhole and yell into the phone *"¡Hola! ¿Dónde estás? ¡Ya voy!"*
> Next thing I know I'm hearing a click, and quickly thereafter I receive a cancellation notice and fee.
> Ahhhh, life is easy.


Lol, this is the best idea


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> When I pull up to a locked gated community, I call the paxhole and yell into the phone *"¡Hola! ¿Dónde estás? ¡Ya voy!"*
> Next thing I know I'm hearing a click, and quickly thereafter I receive a cancellation notice and fee.
> Ahhhh, life is easy.


I could do something like this my Patois dialect:
*Oy gyal! Micase an haul yu batty come a mi cyar. *
That should get a quick cancel and fee.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Try this code: 8911

Supposedly it's for emergency use by PD/FD.

My success rate with it is probably 10%.. Ymmv

e.g.
Key key 8911
Hashtag 8911


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

transporter007 said:


> ......and are so insecure to post personal financial information online for their odd warped idea of societal acceptance.
> Sad
> 
> FYI: the dog walker in my hood makes $85k cash annual
> ...


The fact that you believe a dog walker makes 85k cash, says everything about your level of gullibility. Really dude? You expect others to believe this as well? OMG!



beezlewaxin said:


> Try this code: 8911
> 
> Supposedly it's for emergency use by PD/FD.
> 
> ...


Nope! I appreciate the helpful info, but I'm at the point of complete disgust with these idiots. Wait for timer to expire, cancel and collect. Thats' how this driver handles it from now on!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

transporter007 said:


> FYI: the dog walker in my hood makes $85k cash annual


 Only the dog walkers who have a lot of experience though, right?....


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Only the dog walkers who have a lot of experience though, right?....


Ya' know, I always had a sneaking suspiscion that Rakos was making big bucks with his day job. Yup, the rich monkey always cries poor!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> Know what I have really had just enough of lately? Paxholes in gated communities who do not text you the entry code PRIOR to you arrival, and of course your not close enough for the timer to initiate! GRRRR
> Yeah, I'm talkin 'bout you, Valerie!
> This 'effin witch answers my call with major attitude as if I am inconveniencing her! Then she proceeds to give me the incorrect code!!!
> £^$!*%|£€$
> ...


Or try a " Gated " multi story parking garage.
After waiting 5 minutes
They then want you to drive up 8 floors on your time to wait some more for them by the elevator !



henrygates said:


> I love the guarded gates in huge subdivisions. Some are nice but some clearly hate their jobs.
> 
> I pull up and I have a name and an address. That's it, bud. Once the guy just wouldnt let me in so I just texted the pax "Your security guard doesn't allow Uber to pick up in your community. Good luck!" And cancelled and left with my cancel fee.
> 
> I'm sure she was thrilled.


Try the " Gated Community " Military base . . .


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Only the dog walkers who have a lot of experience though, right?....


I guess in your world "dog walking" is nuclear science and u thx uber everyday for the opportunity to net $4 hourly.
America's working poor 
Sad



upyouruber said:


> The fact that you believe a dog walker makes 85k cash, says everything about your level of gullibility. Really dude? You expect others to believe this as well? OMG!
> 
> According to ur profile you're in North Korea where Dog means Dinner Time .
> Say hi to rocket man Kim Jong-un and his all girl military


----------



## drive4lyft69 (Jan 3, 2018)

upyouruber said:


> Know what I have really had just enough of lately? Paxholes in gated communities who do not text you the entry code PRIOR to you arrival, and of course your not close enough for the timer to initiate! GRRRR
> Yeah, I'm talkin 'bout you, Valerie!
> This 'effin witch answers my call with major attitude as if I am inconveniencing her! Then she proceeds to give me the incorrect code!!!
> £^$!*%|£€$
> ...


When I come up to a gate, I just wait. Pax always comes out. Never had anyone complain. A few times pax will send me codes, usually because they have luggage.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber Crack said:


> Inspirational  You should do classes.


That's what this forum is, isn't it?



Jay Dean said:


> 1111# works sometimes lol


The default on many is 1234, sometimes #1234 or 1234#. Manny places don't change it.

A lot of apartments use the address if it's 4 digits.

Fyi in my pizza delivery areas I always kept track of all codes. I put them in an excel spreadsheet and added/updated every few months. If you work the same area a lot it's worth writing them down.



melusine3 said:


> Codes are changed frequently.


Some are. Some places never change tbem.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> pizza delivery areas I always kept track of all codes. I put them in an excel spreadsheet and added/updated every few months. If you work the same area a lot it's worth writing them down.


If you have an iPhone then install WhereNotes and choose Notify on Arrival - it will ping you with code as you're driving up to the gate; beats the heck out of excel


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

drive4lyft69 said:


> When I come up to a gate, I just wait. Pax always comes out. Never had anyone complain. A few times pax will send me codes, usually because they have luggage.


Hey FRIENDO drive4lyft69, if you're going to write and act mature using logic and common sense you have NO place in this forum.

Move along


----------



## 2891ldb (Apr 25, 2018)

ftupelo said:


> Patience is a virtue, my good man.


But much like time and everything else patience has its limits.


----------



## drive4lyft69 (Jan 3, 2018)

transporter007 said:


> Hey FRIENDO drive4lyft69, if you're going to write and act mature using logic and common sense you have NO place in this forum.
> 
> Move along


 Well, to be honest, I did not tell you my experiences dealing with gates where there are guards. No one ever calls the guards either, and so a few times I've had a problem trying to get in to pick up my passengers. I totally excused one guy because Lyft had changed his drivers three or four times, and he had no idea that I was coming to get him. Sigh


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

drive4lyft69 said:


> Well, to be honest, I did not tell you my experiences dealing with gates where there are guards. No one ever calls the guards either, and so a few times I've had a problem trying to get in to pick up my passengers. I totally excused one guy because Lyft had changed his drivers three or four times, and he had no idea that I was coming to get him. Sigh


I hear ya. When lyft cancels a ride to give it to a closer driver while you're enroute that's a bit of infuriating right there. I demand a cancellation fee for those. Either the pax cancelled, or lyft cancelled, but somebody cancelled that ride, and I don't care if lyft rerouted me to another rider I still want my cancel fee for the original ride I accepted and spent resources driving toward.


----------



## uber>54 (Oct 6, 2017)

I once pulled up to a gated community and surprisingly there were three Uber drivers waiting at the gate. I texted the pax asking for the code and she replied "that won't be necessary". As I was responding the other drivers were leaving. I again asked and she said another driver was there. Somehow she ordered several drivers, which I did not know was possible. All the drivers were forced to cancel without compensation because they could not get closer to the pickup location because they couldn't get through the gate. She knew she could do this and not pay a fee.

Honestly I was tempted to wait until someone pulled up to the gate and follow the in so she got a cancellation fee but I went ahead and went on my way.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

uber>54 said:


> I once pulled up to a gated community and surprisingly there were three Uber drivers waiting at the gate. I texted the pax asking for the code and she replied "that won't be necessary". As I was responding the other drivers were leaving. I again asked and she said another driver was there. Somehow she ordered several drivers, which I did not know was possible. All the drivers were forced to cancel without compensation because they could not get closer to the pickup location because they couldn't get through the gate. She knew she could do this and not pay a fee.
> 
> Honestly I was tempted to wait until someone pulled up to the gate and follow the in so she got a cancellation fee but I went ahead and went on my way.


That would make me go ballistic...


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

hanging in there said:


> Yep, $85 ride, plus $20 tip. He did seem kind of sheepish about it when we finally met up and admitted the whole gate thing in his community was confusing. Funny how attitudes change when you are face-to-face.


These mishaps are frequent in my town, where Luber sees every opening side gate as a score for the driver. I remember and ignore the app at these times, and when the pax say it happens all the time, I suggest they send a text to their drivers stating which entrance to use despite the app and also the gate code. Many don't know they can text.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

uber>54 said:


> I once pulled up to a gated community and surprisingly there were three Uber drivers waiting at the gate. I texted the pax asking for the code and she replied "that won't be necessary". As I was responding the other drivers were leaving. I again asked and she said another driver was there. Somehow she ordered several drivers, which I did not know was possible. All the drivers were forced to cancel without compensation because they could not get closer to the pickup location because they couldn't get through the gate. She knew she could do this and not pay a fee.
> 
> Honestly I was tempted to wait until someone pulled up to the gate and follow the in so she got a cancellation fee but I went ahead and went on my way.


 I had a situation where I got a request for a long ride . When I got near the community i received a text " Cancel" . Uh no . I get to the gate and they have to call the resident in order for me to enter . The resident did not answer . Traffic was building up so the guard let me through . I sat in front of their house blocking the driveway with my hazards on until the timer was up. I got my fee . 
Would have rather taken the ride though .


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

OtherUbersdo said:


> I had a situation where I got a request for a long ride . When I got near the community i received a text " Cancel" . Uh no .


Wonder if they were trying to get out of a cancellation fee, or if they really thought that's how you cancel a ride. Seems odd they would think the later.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> Wonder if they were trying to get out of a cancellation fee, or if they really thought that's how you cancel a ride. Seems odd they would think the later.


 I know you should not read intent into text messages but I took it as they were finished with me and it was beneath them to do anything else . I was tempted to text back " You cancel" but I was driving and I never reply to texts from passengers . Whatever the true motivation was they paid the fee and if I recall it was not the normal fee .


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

RynoHawk said:


> Yeah, I was going to suggest that. Roll up to gate, pull to the side, swipe "arrived", wait out the timer.


Rhe problem- is, if you're not close enough to the passenger for the timer to start, it'll continue to say "please move closer to the rider" and the timer never appears. :-( In that case, drive away and let them cancel.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Common denominator here seems to be that Drivers feel some sense of obligation to make the pick-Up. That surprises me a bit


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

There's a simple solution to this problem, go to the gate call the customer and start the timer if customer is not down in 5 minutes cancel ride. WE ARE NOT OBLIGATED TO BE SLAVES TO UBER OR CUSTOMERS, WE ARE THERE TO PROVEIDE A SERVICE GOING FROM POINT A TO POINT B END OF STORY.
After driving for 3 years I learned to look at pax as sheep, you have either to herd them or cut them from the pack.


----------



## Hemiwithasemi (May 8, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> When I pull up to a locked gated community, I call the paxhole and yell into the phone *"¡Hola! ¿Dónde estás? ¡Ya voy!"*
> Next thing I know I'm hearing a click, and quickly thereafter I receive a cancellation notice and fee.
> Ahhhh, life is easy.


Lmaooo


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

peteyvavs said:


> There's a simple solution to this problem, go to the gate call the customer and start the timer if customer is not down in 5 minutes cancel ride. WE ARE NOT OBLIGATED TO BE SLAVES TO UBER OR CUSTOMERS, WE ARE THERE TO PROVEIDE A SERVICE GOING FROM POINT A TO POINT B END OF STORY.
> After driving for 3 years I learned to look at pax as sheep, you have either to herd them or cut them from the pack.


Sounds like you have a baaaaaaad attitude. Not really, just couldn't resist.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

hanging in there said:


> Sounds like you have a baaaaaaad attitude. Not really, just couldn't resist.


You are right I do have a bad attitude, I and every other driver was mislead by Uber from day one. We have been deceived, abused, and then kicked to the curb because of some pax complaint, it doesn't matter if the complaint was true or not.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

jazzapt said:


> This reminds me. I once pulled into a gated community that I had never been to before. There were 2 entrance gates with a guard booth to the left. I pull into the left gate because most in most gated communities, it is standard to pull into the gate where the guard is (to let them know you are picking up or dropping off).
> 
> As soon as I pull up, the guard rolls her eyes and starts yelling at me. "How many times do we need to tell you guys!! Uber/Lyft use the gate on the right!". I looked around, no sign indicating this.
> 
> I was about to lecture her about how about 50% of drivers have probably never been here before. And without signs, she was wasting her breath. But I wasn't in the mood.


Tell her there are 5,000 new drivers every year in town, so probably until they put up a sign



uber>54 said:


> I once pulled up to a gated community and surprisingly there were three Uber drivers waiting at the gate. I texted the pax asking for the code and she replied "that won't be necessary". As I was responding the other drivers were leaving. I again asked and she said another driver was there. Somehow she ordered several drivers, which I did not know was possible. All the drivers were forced to cancel without compensation because they could not get closer to the pickup location because they couldn't get through the gate. She knew she could do this and not pay a fee.
> 
> Honestly I was tempted to wait until someone pulled up to the gate and follow the in so she got a cancellation fee but I went ahead and went on my way.


Ideally, all four drivers should file a complaint with Uber and the local police. This is theft of services, an actual crime


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

I swipe arrived once I am at the front gate if I can't get in right away.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

lol can you sneak behind the area like a side street and get close enough to trigger the countdown


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

uber>54 said:


> I once pulled up to a gated community and surprisingly there were three Uber drivers waiting at the gate. I texted the pax asking for the code and she replied "that won't be necessary". As I was responding the other drivers were leaving. I again asked and she said another driver was there. Somehow she ordered several drivers, which I did not know was possible. All the drivers were forced to cancel without compensation because they could not get closer to the pickup location because they couldn't get through the gate. She knew she could do this and not pay a fee.
> 
> Honestly I was tempted to wait until someone pulled up to the gate and follow the in so she got a cancellation fee but I went ahead and went on my way.


She and her 3 friends all requested at the same time.

Question is why? The closest driver should get the ping so why order.multiple cars with the intention to cancel? They should have all been charged a cancellation fee. You should have waited at the entrance until you got yours. She deserved to be charged fees. Waste of air.


----------



## skinnyasianguy (Jul 20, 2016)

what could be worse is pickups in gated gay community


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

tryingforthat5star said:


> lol can you sneak behind the area like a side street and get close enough to trigger the countdown


No, often not no. Sometimes you can't get within a quarter mile let alone close enough to do a no-show.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

henrygates said:


> She and her 3 friends all requested at the same time.
> 
> Question is why? The closest driver should get the ping so why order.multiple cars with the intention to cancel? They should have all been charged a cancellation fee. You should have waited at the entrance until you got yours. She deserved to be charged fees. Waste of air.


 The answer is she is a crumb . She cares not about other people nor their time . 
The riders that missed out on that ride should count themselves lucky . That type of passenger is going to be a problem and a hit to the rating .


----------



## BubblesLahey (Jun 11, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> View attachment 232013


Did you use an app for that? I've been looking everywhere for a 3-min warning text app.



melusine3 said:


> Veteran riders know to send you the gate code in advance and I am quick to praise them when they do (they love it).


I'm probably too quick to praise pax when they do anything right, but I do most times they're curbside as soon as I can do so politely. Most of them are the good ones and deserve the same praise we might get occasionally, and if I do it soon enough I can still, without being rude (or giving whiplash from change of tone) steer the conversation a more serious route just as quickly if the rider sets off a radar.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Before I start driving I copy the message from a previous trip's messaging history in the Messenger app. I wait until I'm 3 minutes out, then I send it...only takes a couple of taps to Message the rider, Paste it into the field, and hit Send.

If I'm starting from a dead stop, or if I'm stopped at a red light, I can monkey around with changing the time in minutes. I like doing this because it lets the rider know I'm on my way (even if I have to head the other direction first) and it prods then to be ready when I arrive. It tells them I'm serious and I'm on top of timing with regard to pickup.

Every once in a while I'll go for a few trips without sending this courtesy text. I find that it seems riders take longer to get into my car, but not long enough to collect the Cancel - Rider No Show fee. So if I'm not going to have an opportunity to collect the fee anyway, I'd rather process the trip quickly....and the text *seems* to facilitate that.


----------



## BubblesLahey (Jun 11, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Every once in a while I'll go for a few trips without sending this courtesy text. I find that it seems riders take longer to get into my car, but not long enough to collect the Cancel - Rider No Show fee. So if I'm not going to have an opportunity to collect the fee anyway, I'd rather process the trip quickly....and the text *seems* to facilitate that.


That's exactly what I'm trying to cut out, the hoards of pax that take full advantage of the 5 minutes to GET to the car. When a mother with two kids and a baby shows up right at 4:00 and anchors with the oldest kid, then takes her sweet sweet time settling in fully, that 15th minute stings especially bad when her anger goes from the kids to you.

Most who get through by the skin of their teeth just lack a fire under their boots. No excuse of being 4 minutes late with a 3 minute warning text after knowing the driver has been otw for however long, and unless I'm mistaken having been asked kindly to be toes/curb upon request. The only way I can think to refute it is GPS showing you elsewhere, or video showing you parked nearby waiting out the clock with your car locked tight during the supposed waiting time.

It also let's me know right quick how the ride is likely to go, if the rider is willing to make me essentially wait 7 minutes. Some will be rabid dogs that I want to keep complacent, others may be more sympathetic and possibly tip if I can work a "don't get paid for wait time" into convo, either way it's a huge benefit.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

transporter007 said:


> "_Pizza guys have the code & so does the paperboy/man .._"
> Pizza guys and paperboys don't go online and extoll how much they Hate and Despise their customers


http://tipthepizzaguy.com. It has been around a lot longer than this place.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

skinnyasianguy said:


> what could be worse is pickups in gated gay community


Gotta disagree.
Not gay myself, that said, I find the gay demographic
to be polite, distinguished individuals who tip well
and are a pleasure to transport.


----------



## UberBruceUSA (Aug 2, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> LOL, but what if they are fluent in Spanish?


Speak Klingon instead.


----------

